

Could the web app ad-driven business model exist in the real world? - jamesroseman

For instance, imagine a lounge where you can go and hang out. Pay for drinks, lots of couches, hang out with friends, and the catch is that once a week this place plays full records that won&#x27;t be released for at least another month. You don&#x27;t pay at the door, you don&#x27;t pay per hour, you don&#x27;t pay at all to just sit there. In return, at the beginning of the record they&#x27;ll play selected ads, and on the days when they play advance screenings they&#x27;ll plaster up some ads tastefully.&lt;p&gt;Could a cafe run in this way live (let alone thrive) in our current economy? Bigger picture -- could any business that gets revenue for its service (a cafe that plays advance music&#x27;s service is the advance playing, not the cafe) solely from advertisements and sponsors?
======
jamesroseman
I personally think it's interesting. A lot of B&M services are run the way
they are because of tradition. Either you have the M&P private family owned
businesses that have done it for years, or the big businesses who have
similarly survived by playing by traditional rules.

Obviously those standards and traditions exist for a very good reason -- it
works. I'm not saying it doesn't work, or that this model would work better,
I'm just asking -- could it work at all?

